# Is there any PC to PC audio application on FreeBSD?



## idaho-axe (Jun 17, 2013)

Without *S*kype etc. or any central server..., is there an app*lication* than can take audio and transmit it to a waiting client on a *PC* somewhere else on the *I*nternet?


----------



## Crest (Jun 17, 2013)

Netcat can do this e.g. `nc example.org 1234 </dev/dsp$N >/dev/dsp$M`.


----------



## fonz (Jun 17, 2013)

idaho-axe said:
			
		

> is there an app*lication* than can take audio and transmit it to a waiting client on a *PC* somewhere else on the *I*nternet?


Perhaps IceCast (audio/icecast2) does what you want?


----------

